# note 2 bricked



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

my phone was rooted and I hit to get the update by mistake after that when off and never turn on again im stuck on the not authorized software screen I try to get back to stock via odin 3 times and I get stuck in the same screen.please help!


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

We need more details. Does it go into Odin mode? Or does it go into Odin mode but stops during the flash? Can you get inti recovery? Don't throw in the towel yet. ..

Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## vladimirtm (Sep 20, 2011)

andrewjt19 said:


> We need more details. Does it go into Odin mode? Or does it go into Odin mode but stops during the flash? Can you get inti recovery? Don't throw in the towel yet. ..
> 
> Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


 I fixed thanks


----------



## andrewjt19 (Oct 27, 2011)

vladimirtm said:


> I fixed thanks


What did you do in case someone else finds their self in your position. 
Sent from my SCH-I605 using RootzWiki


----------



## scur (Oct 9, 2011)

I had a similar experience. I found that you have to use the correct Android version to use Odin. That is, you can't downgrade.

Note 2 > Tapatalk


----------



## LuckyAndroid (Apr 8, 2013)

[sub]And he is gone. WOW,,,,Just WOW[/sub]


----------

